# Signatures



## trey69

Was looking for the place to put signatures, but don't see one, Then read a mod has to give you permission, is this correct?


----------



## Amplexor

In an effort to discourage spam in signature lines the forum will require that you are registered for 5 days and have more than 30 posts before it will allow you to add a signature.


----------



## trey69

Ahhh ok I understand, thanks!


----------



## Chris H.

More useful info:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/2-posting-guidelines-forum-rules.html


----------

